# Pregunta sobre el crocodile technology



## inigoliz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hola!
Estoy diseñando un circuito detector de oscuridad y lo iba a conectar a la red eléctrica de casa(220v). Entonces, para probarlo, decidí diseñaron en el crocodile technology la ultima versión compatible con windows 7. Entonces me surgio una duda: ¿como se pone un simbolo en el programa que cree esta corriente alterna a 220v? Aqui os paso el circuito no lo he diseñado yo pero me seria de gran ayuda que me dijerais si funcionara correctamente
Muchas gracias!!
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/intrcrep/index.htm


----------



## marveto2 (Jun 12, 2012)

yo cuando ocupo una fuente de voltaje alterno, uso el generador de señales y lo pongo a 60Hz y el voltaje de AC que requiero.... yo anduve escudriñando el cocodrile para ver si encontraba una fuente de AC pero no la halle... si alguien sabe donde queda la REAL fuente de AC comentenlo... y si mi respuesta esta erronea, corrijanme...


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 13, 2012)

el voltaje ac donde se selecciona? gracias!


----------



## marveto2 (Jun 13, 2012)

le das doble click al generador de onda senoidal, dependiendo de la version de cocodrile clips, en algunos te sale como "amplitud de tension" y en otros te sale simplemente la abreviatura de voltage "V"... cual es la version de cocodrile que usas??


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 22, 2012)

gracias marvetoo!!


----------



## silascientific (Jun 23, 2012)

hola inigoliz soy jobista de electronica y una ves consegui el crocodile ...y al formatear mi pc lo olvide y lo bore y ahora no lo vuelvo a encontrar y me gustaria q me puedas embiar el programa o sino el link de donde lo vajaste y grasias de antemano


----------

